# 3DS Augmented Reality T-Shirts given to first 3000 registrants



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

You've probably seen plenty already about the 3DS Augmented Reality cards bundled with the new Nintendo console, but why stick to the small cards bundled with the console? Dream big and wear your new-found love for ? Block cards with a new t-shirt from Europe's Club Nintendo catalogue.

The first 3,000 people to register their new Nintendo 3DS console with Club Nintendo will receive an extremely cool, individually numbered collector's edition t-shirt bearing the soon-to-be iconic ? Block card design. When viewed through the Nintendo 3DS's AR Games mode, expect something very cool to happen indeed.

The race is on to see which 3,000 people can type in their 3DS registration codes quickest on Friday. Start warming up those keyboards now.[/p]





Source


A collectors edition Augmented Reality T-shirt,those type of things that after a few years fetch a really high price on Ebay.
So the race to to get 1 out of the 3000 shirts are on!


----------



## Jax (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess I'll bring my laptop to the midnight launch.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> I guess I'll bring my laptop to the midnight launch.


Great desperate measure to get the shirt LOL.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Mar 19, 2011)

We don't even get a midnight launch, because there were to few preorders.
Guess I'm out.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 19, 2011)

Someone here had this idea.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know about the limits. I've heard these may also be available at E3.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder what US members will get...I also hope that somehow Amazon pre-orders will miraculously will arrive early if there's some event like this in the US. (Hell, even if there isn't an event) Free T-shirts are great though.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 19, 2011)

No US... I think I'll make my own.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll buy myself a Mario one.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Jesus I want so badly. Not attending any midnight launch event though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2011)

or you could just make your own for about $10
just saying...


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> or you could just make your own for about $10
> just saying...



This. I think you can pretty much get it by making it.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 19, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> or you could just make your own for about $10
> just saying...


Not free. Not the real deal.
just saying...


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 19, 2011)

They'll be online within days. Reproductions, of course.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 19, 2011)

You can just make your own.

Besides, truth is AR cards don't work parallel to the 3D cameras, they do have to be on a flat skywards surface to work right.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Why not the USA?


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 19, 2011)

I just made one on some website for $23. 

It would have been cheaper, but I got the Nintendo logo on the back. It's coming a few days after launch. I much rather have an official one though.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, I live in the U.S. Too bad. It would be cool to have an official one, but I think I'll probably make my own.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 19, 2011)

We don't even get a midnight launch in North America (or at least in Canada anyway) and I would assume this contest is for Europe only. It releases on a Sunday, so for some asinine reason they can't do a midnight launch for it even though it's a midnight Saturday thing.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

what does it do? same as the cards? or just collector's item?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what does it do? same as the cards? or just collector's item?


Well you use your 3ds AR application and something pops  out of your shirt.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhmm, isn't it awkward if you point your 3ds to a female? to see the AR? if you use your own shirt, how can you see the AR when the shirt's on you?






please no flaming, i'm just asking.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the shirt off at home or do not wear it, just collect it...


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. 3D boobs are the wave of the future.

I am waiting for a 3D AR card with penis ships flying everywhere, shooting peole with sperm rockets. Now to have a picture of THAT... THAT would be awkward.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Take the shirt off at home or do not wear it, just collect it...
> 
> ahh, i won't be hyped for this then. i like my shirt on me, not on the shelf.
> 
> ...



i'm talking about the girls' side.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now don't be gay.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question: why would that be something funny? Gay people DO exist, and they are not messing with you. Don't gay bash it's not cool.

I was just reminding people in a comical (and sick) way that the AR cards could be quite interesting.

Another example: Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time + Arwing AR card would = INSTAWIN.

You know what it would do...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,I was laughing at what I said and not the word gay.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 19, 2011)

lol u can expect it to be on everything now but as pointed above, it cant be a shirt and an AR card (something like that) at the same time for oneself. It will create a social environment for people to point at other's T-shirts and walaah! 6 pack abs


----------



## Seraph (Mar 19, 2011)

Hmm...seems people don't get the idea of "free" in this topic...also, things being official....oh, and also trademark infringement (which I'm mostly pointing out that it's not official and also a ripoff?).

And if a girl decides to wear the shirt, they shouldn't mind people pointing their 3DS's at her because she obviously knows what she is wearing.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's enough with not being obese.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Just perfect... i can't go collect my 3DS instore, they deliver it to my house, and coz it comes out on a Friday, won't get it till Monday >.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Mar 19, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> they do have to be on a flat skywards surface to work right.


Not so true
[youtube]C33_mSf8pNY[/youtube]


----------



## Seraph (Mar 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know...not expensive is still not exactly the same as free.  And it's not the same shit.  Most of the "make your own t-shirt" companies are complete shit even if Nintendo's are cheaply made in the first place.  Oh, and those places, they won't have Nintendo tags but they'll have tags.  Where as most non-shitty t-shirts will be tagless.  But who knows...maybe these t-shirts are complete shit.  Still free though.


----------



## R2DJ (Mar 19, 2011)

D'you think I'll make it when I get my 3DS at around 10AM or is there gonna be more than 3000 people at overall midnight launches?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot I'm in a community where people don't pay for their stuff.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot that piracy and legitly getting something for free was the same thing.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, if this was in the US... I would totally try to get it.

Eh, I'll just print a huge AR card and see what happens.


----------



## Seraph (Mar 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I forgot I'm in a community where people don't pay for their stuff.


Seems you still don't know the appeal of free stuff...free bundled stuff can be an incentive to buy things.  Which is a major reason why I bought the SE copy of MvsC3.  Still, cheap knock-offs are usually not as good as the original.  So paying money to make one seems rather stupid.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 19, 2011)

Fuuuuck. My GameStop only has a 9am opening. Closest midnight launch is like 40minutes away. No way am I moving my preorder there for that. How gay.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2011)

YES! Now I can point my 3DS at one of these shirts and Kirby/Mario/Nintendog will appear sideways on the person!


----------



## Seraph (Mar 19, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Fuuuuck. My GameStop only has a 9am opening. Closest midnight launch is like 40minutes away. No way am I moving my preorder there for that. How gay.


Just so you know, this isn't for the US Club Nintendo...


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 19, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should say so in first post. :|


----------

